# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Calais (France)

## .voyager

Tο λιμάνι του Calais, μιας από τις βορειότερης πόλεις της Γαλλίας. Ένα σύγχρονο λιμάνι που συνδέεται με το αυτό του Dover της Βρετανίας από τους operators P&O και SeaFrance.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι από τις φωτογραφίες σου καταλαβαίνουμε και γιατί έχουν περίεργο σχήμα οι πλώρες πολλών πλοίων της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας...
Για να "θηλυκώνουν" στις υποδοχές και να ξεφορτώνουν τα οχήματα από πλώρα χωρίς καταπέλτη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατά κύριο λόγο πιάνουν RoRo και Ropax και ένας ντόκος είναι για φορτηγά στο βόρειο τμήμα.
Ας δούμε ένα σχεδιάγραμμα του λιμανιού
Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> Για να "θηλυκώνουν" στις υποδοχές


Είναι ευστοχότατο το ρήμα που χρησιμοποίησες, Παναγιώτη. 
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία δείχνει αυτό που περιγράφεις.
Υπάρχει ειδική "εσοχή" ακόμη και για την υποδοχή του βολβού.
IMG_3597.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οπότε οι (όσο και να "μαζευτούν" στη μετασκευή) άσχημες πλώρες για την Ελλάδα είναι χρησιμότατες στη Μάγχη.

----------

